
Pai’s FCC orders cities and towns to stop regulating cable broadband - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/pais-fcc-orders-cities-and-towns-to-stop-regulating-cable-broadband/
======
elliekelly
> The FCC action was spurred partly by an Oregon state Supreme Court decision
> that upheld a 7% "telecommunications" license fee the city of Eugene imposed
> on Comcast. The FCC's Republican majority says the court got the law wrong.

So Congress passed a law. A state Supreme Court interpreted the law. And then
a _Federal Regulator_ , tasked with devising rules to _implement_ the law,
decided that the court got it wrong and just writes a new rule? That's not
really how it's supposed to work. If the Oregon state Supreme Court actually
"got it wrong" then SCOTUS or Congress can correct it, not the FCC.

~~~
SamReidHughes
That is how it’s supposed to work. Congress can delegate regulation writing
powers to federal agencies. The state Supreme Court can interpret the rules
one way, and then the FCC may change the rules. If Congress has let them.

Now maybe Congress shouldn’t be allowed to delegate it’s powers, but that ship
has long past sailed.

------
mooman219
Wasn't his ideals originally based around the federal government deregulating,
and letting states decide how to handle internet?

~~~
watertom
No, his plan was allow the cable companies to do what ever they felt like
doing

~~~
mooman219
Ah that's unfortunate.

------
erikpukinskis
Sounds like liberalism.

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here, and definitely
please don't do ideological battle here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
erikpukinskis
It's not an ideology. Liberalism means one set of rules that applies to
everyone. It's the definition of the word.

